# Losing battle with weeds



## copperz (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm getting desperate. I'm losing the battle with weeds, my lawn is divided by driveway. On the left side 2 year old St. Augustine that was put down after pool was added. On the right side original St. Augustine. The right side is suffering really bad it got overrun by a massive amount of weeds. 
Now my left side (new side) the weeds just blew up out of nowhere. First came a brown stop and quickly filled with weeds that I was hand picking out at first. 
What do you guys recommend? Looking to spray everything with blindside but thought I would ask here first.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Get yourself some Celsius Herbicide to start but I'd recommend reading this post for great info: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=5


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have St Augustine as well. What I use is Celsius for most weeds and Certainty for sedges. Hopefully someone will chime in with experience using blindside


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would also definitely get started on a pre-emergent plan if you haven't already. For a lawn your size, I would either check out the Prodiamine - Small Lawn Split thread, or just go with a granular product from a box store.


----------



## smarchandiv (Aug 22, 2018)

Blindside and Celsius both should work on St Aug.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

That's virginia buttonweed, and it is a witch with a capital B to get rid of. Blindside, Farenheit, Celcius, all basically will rely on MSM to kill it, and it is effective, but in multiple doses.

You may want to get a paint brush and mix up a strong glyphosate (Roundup) mixture with MSO and paint the weed. As you can see, you have to stay in front of VBW or it takes over FAST. And it germinates from leaves, etc, so sometimes a pre-M isn't completely effective.


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

I just purchased a bottle of Dismiss for weeds--haven't applied yet--but are you saying Celsius and Blindside are better? I read that Dismiss can be applied to St Aug.

Any opinions on Dismiss?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

The weed with the purple colored flowers is Doveweed (Virginia Buttonweed has white flowers). Celsius is labeled for it and I use it but I find Blindside works better/faster on Doveweed and Buttonweed especially when it's mature like yours.

Dismiss contains sulfentrazone only, Blindside is sufentrazone+MSM.

@copperz


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not a fan of the fixed active ingredient ratio in Blindside. However, in fall and spring when temeratures are cooler, Celsius+Dismiss is a good tank mix for many weeds. I also see grass that is not really growing. Weed problems are often poor growth of grass problems.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> That's virginia buttonweed, and it is a witch with a capital B to get rid of. Blindside, Farenheit, Celcius, all basically will rely on MSM to kill it, and it is effective, but in multiple doses.
> 
> You may want to get a paint brush and mix up a strong glyphosate (Roundup) mixture with MSO and paint the weed. As you can see, you have to stay in front of VBW or it takes over FAST. And it germinates from leaves, etc, so sometimes a pre-M isn't completely effective.


MSO and glyphosate are antagonistic. With the exception of HSOC(high surfactant oil concentrate), it is generally a good idea to stick with NIS when using glyphosate


----------



## copperz (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry but a lot of the acronyms, I'm not familiar with. NIS? MSO?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

They're surfactants to break the water tension so the app sticks better. MSO - methylated seed oil and NIS - non-ionic surfactant. I believe dish soap is a NIS but could be wrong.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > That's virginia buttonweed, and it is a witch with a capital B to get rid of. Blindside, Farenheit, Celcius, all basically will rely on MSM to kill it, and it is effective, but in multiple doses.
> ...


Thank you for the correction. Noted.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Get the Fertilome Weed Free Zone. I've been really impressed with it.

Or you could go nuclear and hook up some Ortho Weed B Gon to an Ortho Dial N Spray (I think it's safe for St. Aug) and just hose it all down on the 1oz. setting.


----------

